# Stocked Trout Spawn



## DrZ (Apr 28, 2004)

Anyone ever try using fresh spawn from stocked rainbows? If so how did it work? I am guessing it would work just as well.


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

yes it will... you may be better off with the Gulp products or the classic jig and minnow or maggot...


Frank


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I've tried it and it didn' work well for me, they like the powebait jar stuff better, or even spinners, jigs tipped with a maggot work okay too. They like stuff that resembles what they are fed when they are captive. salted minnows too.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

DrZ said:


> Anyone ever try using fresh spawn from stocked rainbows? If so how did it work? I am guessing it would work just as well.


I think he is asking if stocked rainbow spawn would work as bait for something, steelies maybe. He said "fresh spawn from stocked rainbows" At first I thought he said "for rainbows" We will soon find out


----------



## DrZ (Apr 28, 2004)

Yes.

I meant using spawn from the stocked trout to fish for steelies.

The trout the state stocks this month are easy to catch and they are all going to die in a few months if they are not caught out of the park ponds.

It makes sense to me to hit a metro park for a few hours to get some bait instead of killing a female steelhead that you might otherwise release.

I was wondering if anyone has tried it and how it compared to other types of spawn.

Thanks.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

It works as well as 'regular' steelie spawn. When catching the stockers, I would release the males, hoping the hens would provide some eggs for steelie fishing. At least these fish are better to eat than the riverbound steelhead. The eggs can be cut/sacked/frozen easier than the big steelie skein due to their size. Brown trout eggs work well too.


----------



## MiCkFly (Jan 2, 2007)

Anybody have any idea when the Metroparks start stocking rainbows in Rocky River?


----------



## buckeye6 (Jun 17, 2005)

mick fly,i believe its next week sometime


----------



## MiCkFly (Jan 2, 2007)

I found this info on Mike Duralec's fishing report blog dated March 19:

The Park District plans to commence stocking the East Branch of the Rocky River with catchable size trout beginning next week, and administer weekly stockings throughout the spring season. Depending on the flooding situation next week, though, that timeframe may be shifted a bit later.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

shouldnt work any different from steelie eggs considering they are both stocked and they are the same species.....


----------



## LakeLeech (Aug 30, 2005)

would like some advice on fishing for the stocked rainbow trout I live in northroyalton take pkwy to &from work daily have a ultra light set up for pond fishing mostly bass and bluegill of course what kind of bait or lure should i try and where to fish like deep pools under bridges? not trying to get your honey holes would like to find some on my own exploring the mill stream run any feedback would be greatly appreciated thank you


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

They're not always in the deeper holes, some of my better spots are in shallower runs. Some cover nearby is good. Can't give too much advise on specific spots since I haven't checked the east branch out this year. That portion of the river changes quite a bit year to year - spots that produced a few years ago are now shallow, and the other way around.

Jig/maggot works well, along with powerbait (in a sack like eggs works best). Small spinners work in deeper water as well.

Keep in mind that the limit in the river is two trout, even upstream from the steelhead areas.


----------

